# Is Chael Sonnen really a gangster?



## Casual_Dude (Feb 13, 2022)

Is MMA fighter Chael Sonnen really a gangster? As in really a criminal? I often see him saying that he's a gangster. For example, during his upcoming UFC 148 fight against Anderson Silva, Chael Sonnen said, "I'm Not a Martial Artist. I'm a Gangster'.

Seriously, what do these all mean?


----------



## Dirty Dog (Feb 13, 2022)

I think it means you're confused by the difference between reality and smack talking.


----------



## Steve (Feb 13, 2022)

I hear he ran with Bruce lee in his youth.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Feb 13, 2022)

Casual_Dude said:


> Is MMA fighter Chael Sonnen really a gangster? As in really a criminal? I often see him saying that he's a gangster. For example, during his upcoming UFC 148 fight against Anderson Silva, Chael Sonnen said, "I'm Not a Martial Artist. I'm a Gangster'.
> 
> Seriously, what do these all mean?


Are you talking about this?





If so, it seems pretty obvious he's just messing around. I'm going to assume you're doing the same exact thing.


----------



## JowGaWolf (Feb 13, 2022)

Dirty Dog said:


> I think it means you're confused by the difference between reality and smack talking.


I think he's gone past smack talking.  He's working to be the guy that everyone hates and can't wait to see someone beat the snot out of him.  It's his draw, to be the villain.  He took a page out of the pro wrestling where people loved to hate the bad guy.


----------



## Oily Dragon (Feb 13, 2022)

Steve said:


> I hear he ran with Bruce lee in his youth.


I heard he was the ...


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Feb 13, 2022)

Are you a gangster if you are a freemason member?


----------



## frank raud (Feb 23, 2022)

Casual_Dude said:


> Is MMA fighter Chael Sonnen really a gangster? As in really a criminal? I often see him saying that he's a gangster. For example, during his upcoming UFC 148 fight against Anderson Silva, Chael Sonnen said, "I'm Not a Martial Artist. I'm a Gangster'.
> 
> Seriously, what do these all mean?


As you are probably aware, the Undertaker is a licensed funeral care provider, and only wrestles part time to supplement his income.


----------



## Holmejr (Nov 9, 2022)

lamarclark09 said:


> Chael Sonnen said himself he is a gangster, but i cannot believe he is a gangster.


Can you imagine…
Bill “the huggie guy” smith.


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Nov 9, 2022)

Holmejr said:


> Can you imagine…
> Bill “the huggie guy” smith.


Well, there is Stephen Thompson, the UFC's official NMF. (Nicest MF-er). From everything I've seen he actually lives up to his title.


----------



## O'Malley (Nov 10, 2022)

I have no proof but I strongly believe that Anderson Silva is not really a spider.


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Nov 10, 2022)

Chan Sung Jung is verifiably Korean, but I have yet to see him eat anybody’s brains in the cage, so I’m starting to doubt that he is actually a zombie.


----------



## O'Malley (Nov 10, 2022)

Indeed. And I defer to those more knowledgeable about Japanese politics, but I have my own well-reasoned suspicions about the true official title of Shogun Rua.


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Nov 10, 2022)

Okay, vote time.
All Time Greatest Nicknames in MMA | Tapology MMA Rankings

Which of these fighters are being honest with their sobriquets?


----------



## Tez3 (Nov 10, 2022)

Tony Dismukes said:


> Okay, vote time.
> All Time Greatest Nicknames in MMA | Tapology MMA Rankings
> 
> Which of these fighters are being honest with their sobriquets?


Paul "Semtex" Daly has a very nasty temper, quite often taken out violently on bystanders and girlfriends. 😠


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Nov 10, 2022)

Tez3 said:


> Paul "Semtex" Daly has a very nasty temper, quite often taken out violently on bystanders and girlfriends. 😠


So he's _metaphorically _explosive, but is not _literally_ useful in mining or demolitions. Only half credit, I'm afraid.


----------



## Tez3 (Nov 11, 2022)

Tony Dismukes said:


> So he's _metaphorically _explosive, but is not _literally_ useful in mining or demolitions. Only half credit, I'm afraid.


He's not very useful for anything really.


----------



## dramonis (Dec 4, 2022)

Kung Fu Wang said:


> Are you a gangster if you are a freemason member?
> 
> View attachment 28063


well it can be in haiti the Jimmy Chérizier is a free mason and a gangster... i just dont know if the Ancient and Accepted Scottish Rite of Freemasonry or free mason cosplay.


----------



## Buka (Dec 5, 2022)

Tony Dismukes said:


> Okay, vote time.
> All Time Greatest Nicknames in MMA | Tapology MMA Rankings
> 
> Which of these fighters are being honest with their sobriquets?


I have it as a three way tie.

The Gracie Hunter, Kazushi Sakabura.
The prodigy, B.J.Penn.
Donald Cowboy Cerrone.


----------



## drop bear (Dec 8, 2022)

Tony Dismukes said:


> So he's _metaphorically _explosive, but is not _literally_ useful in mining or demolitions. Only half credit, I'm afraid.


Andy the axe kick murderer hug. Definitely was.


----------

